# HIgh School Football Players/Sore Losers Attack Referee In Game



## WhatInThe (Sep 7, 2015)

Two very sore loser high school football players apparently attacked a referee near the end of a game they lost. One player hit the referee from behind and the other jumped on him.

http://www.freep.com/story/sports/h...players-suspended-after-referee-hit/71836410/

I'd try them as adults for criminal assault and make it a very public trial. Punks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 8, 2015)

Should be tried as adults for felonious assault.  And, should be banned from playing high school team sports.  Of course, if that happens, their parents will sue the school district.  The parents will say the school district is at fault for stifling careers of young athletes.  It's not the school district's fault, Mom!!!  It's your raising of punks who thing they can get by with anything since they are athletes.

These punks are why we see pro athletes beating their wives/girlfriends, shoplifting crab legs, getting involved in gang shootouts, etc.  From the time they could walk, they've been told they will someday be millionaires by playing pro sports.  They've been passed through school while they can't add, subtract, read, write, speak intelligible English... because they excel on the playing field.  Bounce these two into a jail cell for a while and set an example for others of their ilk.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree, that was blatant assault based on the video I looked at.  The ref could have been seriously injured.  It was a stupid thing for them to do and they should pay a price.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2015)

IMHO, there is too much emphasis on High School football in our school systems.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 8, 2015)

I have to wonder about the parents. Seriously when I owned that darn house, some of these people and families were scary. Aggressive parents, aggressive kids.


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2015)

I have officiated high school basketball and college baseball for 38 years. It was a tough juggling act between working my regular job and officiating, but I am glad to have done it and still do. Thankfully, I have never been involved or known anyone that has been involved is any such incidents. There are laws in this state to help protect game officials. If a kid, parent, game administrator or anyone assaults an official, and this case is about assault, that person will face up to a $10,000.00 fine and and a two year prison  sentence. My guess is that after reading outcomes of what goes on after these situations are disciplined is that if the official was not in any way seriously injured the kid(s) will be given probation and also will have to do some community work, plus pay a small fine. The kids, their parents, the schools involved in the game and the league the school plays in will be sued and this will probably be an easy win for the lawyer because of it being recorded. I saw the referee's neck snap pretty good, so I would imagine he has some whiplash or other neck ailment. 

You can also find other assaults on YouTube between student athletes and game officials and student athletes against other student athletes.


----------



## Mike (Sep 9, 2015)

Not only in America do referees have problems.

A young girl referee at at children's under 13
football/soccer game was abused and sworn at by
adults, the parents of the players.

Story Here

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

oldman said:


> I have officiated high school basketball and college baseball for 38 years. It was a tough juggling act between working my regular job and officiating, but I am glad to have done it and still do. Thankfully, I have never been involved or known anyone that has been involved is any such incidents. There are laws in this state to help protect game officials. If a kid, parent, game administrator or anyone assaults an official, and this case is about assault, that person will face up to a $10,000.00 fine and and a two year prison  sentence. My guess is that after reading outcomes of what goes on after these situations are disciplined is that if the official was not in any way seriously injured the kid(s) will be given probation and also will have to do some community work, plus pay a small fine. The kids, their parents, the schools involved in the game and the league the school plays in will be sued and this will probably be an easy win for the lawyer because of it being recorded. I saw the referee's neck snap pretty good, so I would imagine he has some whiplash or other neck ailment.
> 
> You can also find other assaults on YouTube between student athletes and game officials and student athletes against other student athletes.



It has also been reported that an Assistant Coach may have been involved...Stay tuned...


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2015)

Ken, he (the coach) may have been the one to have ordered the hit. I remember once in a baseball game, the plate umpire took a direct shot from the pitcher because the coach order the catcher to duck when the ball was thrown to an area that would directly hit the umpire. It cost him (the coach) his job and the kids were tossed from the team. The umpire was going to sue because of the humiliation and a slight injury to his neck, but more to his pride, but decided to let the whole thing pass. Similar to this:


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 18, 2015)

*the coach said do it*

A coach ordered the hit per the two players. Said the coach didn't like the referees language and accused them of being racist. Said the ref wanted the Hispanic players to speak English and referred to a black player with the N word.

http://wgntv.com/2015/09/18/footbal...referee-claim-coach-said-you-need-to-hit-him/

If the race allegations were true he could've had that ref's job legally or out for at least a season. There's money in umpiring & refereeing various sports. That would've taken some change out of the ref's pocket to the least. But to play vigilante or even worse not having the guts to confront the ref himself makes me wonder if this version of events isn't perfect.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2015)

What the hell ever happened to sportsmanship -- something that was emphasized when I was growing up???


----------



## Debby (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I was listening to a guy on one of our Canadian talk shows (he was some kind of researcher about something??? who'd written a book.....doesn't this sound informed??) and they were on the topic of football, and he didn't think that football was going to last as a sport.  He said that people are finding about now about the destruction that it causes to the brain of so many of these players, that they'll just run out of young men who want to take that chance.  And wasn't there some young guy who was on the verge of being signed and he decided to not play and specifically because he didn't want to take a chance on brain damage?

As you can tell, I'm not a football fan otherwise I would have paid better attention, but maybe in years to come, we won't be reading dreadful stories like this and you fans will just be talking about 'the good ole days'.


----------

